
OpenBenchmarking.org – A Platform for Benchmarking and Performance Analysis - rayascott
http://openbenchmarking.org/
======
LogicX
It just doesn't do it for me, for my general benchmarking purposes. You really
have to dig down to do comparisons, and they felt unfulfilling.

Serverbear.com, despite having not been updated for years, still feels like
the best UI, and best quick snapshot for performance, and makes it easy to
compare performance. It's not perfect, by a long shot, but it's the closest to
meeting my needs until I'm presented with something better.

~~~
jepler
ditto. I would love an easy answer to the question: what CPU has the best
performance as a compile-server. That answer has to be somewhere inside
openbenchmarking.org, but I'll be darned if I can get it to tell me.

------
rixoff
This site is a pile of confusion. Of all the benchmarks I'm interested, the
HPC Challenge, the results are buried. No overview, and when you finally get
into the results, the performances are all terrible. (Should be closer to
500GFLOPS per node, not 100!)

This also appears geared towards consumer use, which is akin to adding
throttle body spacers and tall spoilers to your car... not practical
applications.

------
kmfrk
Never understood why Valve didn't leverage Steam to build a database of
performance benchmarks, especially to change the awful System Requirements
system.

~~~
justinclift
What do you reckon the right way for them do that that would be (in a
practical sense)?

Thinking about that a bit, it would probably be possible, but there would be
downsides that might not make it worth it. For example, supporting people on
the low side of hardware specs complaining that X game/software/etc isn't
working well enough. Conversely, other people on the same hardware might not
have an issue with it. (different levels of "acceptable" for different people)

Not sure it'd be worth the effort (any time soon). There are other much
simpler things Valve needs to fix first in order to increase sales. :)

------
slavik81
I like this. It could certainly use some focus on getting me from a question I
need answered to the data I really care about. Still, the site looks nice,
runs well, and seems to have a lot of useful information.

